# Breeding?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello!

I was just curious of who had betta breeding plans...

what types are you breeding? How are your set ups working? what are you feeding?

I currently have a spawn with a clean white vt and white and black female. Its quite exciting! ^^

Male, Casper








Female, Wyrm


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I use 5 and 10 gals, I have 6 setups for spawning tanks. I currently have a CT x Delta spawn going on 2 weeks old. I will be setting up 3 more pairs in April, 1 week before the full moon as this is the time that they are most eager to spawn.

All I have is a sponge filter, some java moss, heater and a styrofoam cup with a 2l bottle to hold the female. I leave her in for 2-3 days, depending on her eagerness and the male's nest size and then I release her at night. I usually wake up to a nest full of eggs in the morning as I find they spawn close to dawn.

Note that I do not use females unless they have round bellies and their ovipositor is clearly visible.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My set up is basically the same  I only wish i could do more but i dont have much room to spare...

Do you cover your tanks 90%?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, I cover my tank more or less 90% with saran wrap.

How many spawns do you have going?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

they're lovely - I started with Bettas but got very frustrated - I had no idea there were so many betta breeders in this area!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks suzanne 

Brian i only have the one, and i am growing out two others... 
I dont have much space and my bf wont let me take over the dinning room table with tanks again 

However when we move in aug somtime i am getting a 2 bedroom apt... Fish room!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I breed a little of everything  But my favorits are marbles. Right now I have a spawn of marble plakats, and a bunch of randoms (from pastels to pink butterflys), and my most recent is pineapple plakats. I'm setting up some spawns for next week, blue marble female x 'dalmation' marble plakat, and steel/red CT x Blue/red CT. Then I'm getting some more fish in hopfully next week, so there will be lots more spawns to do!

My set up is just a 5 or 10gal tank, heater, sponge filter, and live plants if i've got em. What I do is put the male in the tank in the morning, then around 6ish I put the female in (seperated), then release them before I go to bed. Usually they have spawned by the next day.
For the first 2 days I feed boiled egg yoke, then straigh to baby brine shrimp.

How old are your babies right now?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh awesome!
I actually just picked up a pinapple/blue plakat this weekend! Your spawns sound so nice! I will definatly need to get a female plakat off of you somtime because i just cannot find them in the city 

Right now i have some 6 months (regular) and the few i got from the above pair. I messed up and tried some different foods but of course i made the mistake of over feeding. I didnt have a sure way of hatching brine but i've got it down pat now 
The babies from above would be from feb somtime, not sure without my calander ~_~!

My number one problem is having small babies... It usually takes me a long time to get them to grow out but i need a good size grow out tank obviously.

What sizes do you guys use?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Spawning at full moon*

Mmm - spawning before full moon, now that is something new for my books, must try that, I knew big game fishing had to something to do with full moon, neap tide etc, but spawning betta's before full moon is surely something i need to try, I have given the Melano crown tail a try as well as the Half moon reds, but with little luck - I know i am lucking out with the feeding of the fry's
need to get better at feeding them and the water changes, i do have micro worms vinegar eels grindal worm & bbs now. Still looking out for a nice red pair of blood red half moons in the toronto/scarborough area - lost my pair a month ago.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Jess... wouldn't the plans be dependant on whether you're spawning mouth-brooders or bubble nesters?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, by what she has posted... she is spawning bubble nesters. Usually when people refer to bettas, they are referring to the bubble nesters and through the picture, you can tell. They look very different than the Betta Falx and all the other ones that are commonly available as mouth brooders.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh yes! I am sorry....Mine are all bubble nesters...

I havent the room to jump into mouth brooders but i am hoping to by next year somtime. ^^ thanks for pointing that out RanMan


----------

